# Help ! I'am looking for a nail polish organizer



## Barbie2 (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a nice nail polish collection and I wanted to display them nicely like the way they have them set up at manicure / pedicure places.I was looking for some ideas or some cheap ways to store them on display in my room any ideas / tips / suggestions for products to buy ? would be appreciated thanks


----------



## meticulousnails (Sep 26, 2016)

I use spice racks, they hold so many bottles of polish it is crazy. I have both sides of the walls lined with them.


----------



## Barbie2 (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah that looks nice .... I want to organize mine by color so it will look like a rainbow plus it will be easy to find what color I'am looking for when everythings all grouped together  like that.


----------



## cskeiser (Sep 27, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0106XYZ8I/ref=mp_s_a_1_15_a_it?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1475025719&amp;sr=8-15&amp;keywords=acrylic+nail+polish+rack&amp;pi=SY200_QL40

I have one of these acrylic shelves in my bathroom and love it!


----------



## angela17 (Sep 28, 2016)

meticulousnails said:


> I use spice racks, they hold so many bottles of polish it is crazy. I have both sides of the walls lined with them.


I am amazed! Nice work, you're very creative.. It is so cheep, but so effective way of organizing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

